# Yahoo Showing Adult Adds on Mail



## satyamy (Jul 2, 2007)

On top on my Email Inbox Yahoo is showing Adult Ads of Adult Friend Finder.com
also it is showing some *x* pics 

why it is showing adds like this...........?

Is anybody facing the same thing?


----------



## prem4u (Jul 2, 2007)

ya me too...

that why i started browsing when no one 
around me.


----------



## slugger (Jul 2, 2007)

those r ads of cos sponsoring yahoo 2 put it there. u don't u use Firefox? if the picture are hosted on the sponsoring cos site and u don't want them 2 appear, then all u can do is right click on the pic and select the block image from..... option, and then all images from that site will be blocked


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

I didnt know that Yahoo! has included such gr8 feature.  
jokes apart, yes, it'll be the best solution to block those images.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2007)

Use Ad blockers. I use a feature in Kaspersky which block most of the ads.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 2, 2007)

ur ID is .com or .co.in ?


----------



## cynosure (Jul 2, 2007)

Hell yeah! Checking my inbox rite now


----------



## satyamy (Jul 2, 2007)

its .co.in
ya i use IE
thanks for the help
i will try Kaspersky & firefox both


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2007)

Opera blocked the whole AD (image).


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2007)

Yea Me too user Opera + KIS


----------



## alsiladka (Jul 3, 2007)

I never saw any such ad. Most of my ads are the Harry Potter and the Deathly hallow ads.

Offtopic : IE users can also use IE7Pro to block ads.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 3, 2007)

Opera do it for me. No need to even use KIS or any kinda extension.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, i can't see any such ad. I use Super Ad Blocker, guess its doing its job


----------



## satyamy (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey
I am seeing these ads on many sites
Like Yahoo.com, zapak.com, indianmp3.org & in many who uses adsense


----------



## Liggy (Jul 3, 2007)

look for a more updated host file. that worked for me.


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 4, 2007)

I never saw these type of ads on any of the sites mentioned above. How this is happening with rest of you? I use both IE7 and FF but never faced this problem.


----------



## Liggy (Jul 5, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> I never saw these type of ads on any of the sites mentioned above. How this is happening with rest of you? I use both IE7 and FF but never faced this problem.


you're proably using pop-up blocker, have security setting up kinda high &/or some form of AV/Firewall


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2007)

I think they are promoting their brand Yahoo because when people see such pics they gonna say "YAHOOO!!!"


----------



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> mayb it checks ur Bday on ur mail id .............. if above 20 years >> u have it ......
> 
> or mayb yahoo supporting PORNY stuff ...........


not only yahoo but many sites are showing like this
may be their is prob in the add provider
or the xxx sites has give a big amount to adds provider to show its add everywhere


----------

